# Lake County-No doe permits



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Good for most of the county but not where I'm located. I live a mile from the Osceola line. I've looked at the online book and got frustrated so I'm asking here. Will I be able to take a doe w/ my bow in bow season? Or is there absolutley no does to be taken, private and public land?


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

You can take a buck or a doe with your bow license.It does not matter where you are in the state,but if you want to tag another deer after that it has to be a buck.


----------



## Cherokee (May 24, 2004)

Wecker: Sharpen up those broadheads!!!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

If you have a combo license you can take two archery antlerless deer.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Yup to all the above. There's just no "extra" antlerless permits. I've had a few people ask why it isn't "no doe" at all. The reason is, MDNR figures that enough antlerless deer will be killed in the archery season with people doing just what you'll be doing. Filling a combo tag on a doe in archery season. Lake county has lots of public land which attracts many hunters and much of our area is as poor as anywhere in the state. So, a reasonable amount of antlerless deer will be killed during the archery season. Probably as many here as anywhere else. Maybe more than anywhere else, percentage wise. Enough, evidently, to justify no additional antlerless permits for 2005.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

My dad and buddies camp for a week next to the river to fish and "hunt". Last year out of 5 guys, one deer was seen. It's getting very bad in the public areas. I'm actually glad to see no doe permits for the county. Not sure if it'll scare the rifle hunters away and be bad for buisiness though?


----------

